# New MTD engine manufacturer origin



## Cobrargc (Feb 15, 2009)

Serious question here. It appears Tecumseh doesn't make/supply the 3hp Snow King engine anymore for snow throwers. I see that MTD products are not supplied with B&S or Tecumseh, but are listed as an MTD engine. Does anyone know something about these new engines? I seem to remember being told that a bunch of cheap China made engines were about to flood the small engine market. Is the MTD engine a China knockoff?


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah, companies like Craftsman, MTD all go to the cheapest bidder for engines now. In your case a cheap chinese made engine.


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, these new engine are sold in Canada under the brandname POWERMORE.
Probably the same in the US.
They are made in China and are cheap knock offs, not worth the money from the little information i was able to get from the net. I ain't 100% sure but i think MTD is using these engines on the majority of its product line.
Craftsman is using POWERMORE on 1 or 2 models only. But i'll bet you anything that it's only a matter of time before every power equipment manufacturer uses them across the board.
Briggs, Kohler etc... sales will be affected, and then they'll " cheapen down" on their engines. At the end of the day, the consumer will end up paying equal or higher $$$ for much less reliable machines. You won't see a 35 year old Ariens or Simplicity unit going strong with its original POWERMORE engine on it like in the old days.
China is killing the world slowly slowly, bit by bit.:beatdeadhorse:
Actually, we are doing it to ourselves.
I sincerely hope things will change, but anyways, that's another type topic.

All comments are welcome.
Ciao


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

kohler is making a china motor also!.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't really see Briggs or Kohler being that effected, because they will just continue to produce "consumer grade" engines for the store brand equpitment and save there good stuff for the upper class. Kind of like what John Deere did for its home depot Tractors. Its not the best thing in the world, but it does make companies like John Deere and Briggs money to stay alive.

However I really believe that eventually there will be a "breaking point" in which consumers get fed up when product quality drops below a certain level. For example, someone buys a Craftsman Tractor, and the Transmission dies just out of warranty, leaving him with a $600 repair bill. That person will move on to another company and tell his friends, family and neighbors about the issues, therefor dropping Craftsman's sales.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

justin3 said:


> However I really believe that eventually there will be a "breaking point" in which consumers get fed up when product quality drops below a certain level.


Product quality is not dropping for the products that come out of China and in fact the opposite is true.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

rick-l said:


> Product quality is not dropping for the products that come out of China and in fact the opposite is true.



Im not talking about the products that come out of china, im talking about brands such as MTD, Craftsman which are making there products cheaper and cheaper every year. This is why my neighbors 30 year old Craftsman tractor is still running strong with everything original except the deck spindles and my friend's new craftsman literally falling apart in the first year.

The chinese motors do not meet my standard of quality, having an ignition coil fail and then waiting a month for the part to come from the manufacture just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## JEJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Briggs already has an engine plant in China. They closed a stateside plant and sent the plant manager to China. The irony is that the engine is too expensive for the Chinese to buy.


----------

